
Show HN: Deploy Flask (Python) web apps to production with Docker easily - tiangolo
https://hub.docker.com/r/tiangolo/uwsgi-nginx-flask/
======
tiangolo
This Docker base image takes care of setting up and fine tuning Nginx and
uWSGI to serve a Flask (Python) web app “ready for production”.

You only need to take care of your Flask code.

It has sensible defaults but you can also configure and adjust it further if
you need to.

GitHub: [https://github.com/tiangolo/uwsgi-nginx-flask-
docker](https://github.com/tiangolo/uwsgi-nginx-flask-docker) Docker Hub:
[https://hub.docker.com/r/tiangolo/uwsgi-nginx-
flask/](https://hub.docker.com/r/tiangolo/uwsgi-nginx-flask/)

